# Has anyone tried a male Victorian tank



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has tried a primarily male victorian tank. I would look pretty good I think if all the males stayed colored up... or would it just be a blood bath as the victs play suviovor


----------



## NASCAR2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have never tried it but, I'm not sure if they will stay fired up without females to show off for.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

hi,
i have ended up with 3-4 types in a tank with only males for a short time while my females rest after brooding. i wouldnt reccomend it as the best colors and behavour i have seen are within a group consisting of both sexes.
:thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I prefer to buy victorians as a colony of juveniles. Sometimes I remove the extra males and put them in a different tank with other species of extra males. A few of the more dominant males will show decent color, but the majority don't color up very well.

Kevin


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya I think I am finding that out now. I just added 3 more males to my hap. fire. and they looked good in the store each being the alpha in thier tanks. But after a day now in the tank they all look like females now all dulled out, but the hap fire has really colored up now as he puts the beat down on them.

I picked up a hap salmon, zebra obliq. and a sp. 44.

here is a pic of the fire


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

wow he beat them so bad they look like yellow labs now.... :lol:


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

ya its amazing heheh :lol:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
xris


----------



## thepitclub (Aug 4, 2007)

I completely agree, you will have one BRILLIANT male and a bunch of colorless "girly boys", lol. I tried several hap species (males) together, and now I have a beautiful male (sp. 44) with some pale, greenish tank mates. They are so colorless I can't even tell what they are anymore, and I can't remember.


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

It has actually turned out better once I moved them from my 55 g. to my 125. All the males are now coloring up very nicely when they get there territories all staked out, but after feeding time when they are all bunched up they fade out abit until they settle down.


----------

